# Knifemaker



## Sabaki (Jun 1, 2015)

Looking around for some steak knifes the other day and stumbled upon: http://www.serenityknives.com/
I was a little blown away about his knife making... and he has an apprentice also:surrendar:

I guess any publicity is good publicity:thumbsup:


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 1, 2015)

Son had one of these a couple of years ago, I haven't heard much since.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/8396-Serenity-Knives-passaround?highlight=


----------



## clairelv (Jun 7, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Looking around for some steak knifes the other day and stumbled upon: http://www.serenityknives.com/
> I was a little blown away about his knife making... and he has an apprentice also:surrendar:
> 
> I guess any publicity is good publicity:thumbsup:



professional knifes maker i have never seen . so curious ! what to know more about this


----------



## Sabaki (Jun 7, 2015)

clairelv said:


> professional knifes maker i have never seen . so curious ! what to know more about this



I guess all questions i had about this maker are all answered


----------

